# guidance needed



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I have decided to get a juicer because since going hypothyroid, I have had problems with allergies I have not had before. They have gotten better since my D level has gone up but if it drops, my allergies get worse again. The Dr. will not admit that but it is something I have noticed. When your throat swells and your eyes swell and you itch when you eat something one time when your level is lower and you don't the next time when it is higher, that should tell you something. Anyway, some juices I have always been able to drink have started bothering me, even some orange juice that is supposed to be 100% natural. I suppose it is something they put in there to preserve for packaging. 
My question is I know there are some foods that Hypothyroid patients need to stay away from. Like soy, etc. Is there somewhere I can find a list of fruits and vegs, or does anyone here know ones I should stay away from since I would be making my own mixtures with my juicer. I am looking for some that would help hypothyroid as well but I really want to stay away from the foods that would hurt.
Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I have decided to get a juicer because since going hypothyroid, I have had problems with allergies I have not had before. They have gotten better since my D level has gone up but if it drops, my allergies get worse again. The Dr. will not admit that but it is something I have noticed. When your throat swells and your eyes swell and you itch when you eat something one time when your level is lower and you don't the next time when it is higher, that should tell you something. Anyway, some juices I have always been able to drink have started bothering me, even some orange juice that is supposed to be 100% natural. I suppose it is something they put in there to preserve for packaging.
> My question is I know there are some foods that Hypothyroid patients need to stay away from. Like soy, etc. Is there somewhere I can find a list of fruits and vegs, or does anyone here know ones I should stay away from since I would be making my own mixtures with my juicer. I am looking for some that would help hypothyroid as well but I really want to stay away from the foods that would hurt.
> Thanks,
> Melissa


I cannot think of a single natural food (except for soy and excessive other goitrogens which you do need in moderation like cabbage, brocolli etc.) that you should stay away from.

Basically, do your thing and be consistent. Your thyroxine replacement will be titrated according to that consistency on a daily basis.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Goitrogens are healthy and are only bad for thyroid when eaten raw - they are ok cooked. Then they would have to be eaten raw by the tons to affect the thyroid. If it were true about Goitrogens then I (and many vegetarians) should be hypothyroid - instead of hyperthyroid because I am a vegetarian and that is what I eat - I just love all or most Goitrogens vegetables, raw or cooked.

I have read where fermented soy is OK but the rest is not good. I have read a lot of bad about soy causing health problems including breast cancer.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I try to completely stay away from soy due to it's effects on estrogen. It can boost estrogen and besides it's effects on thyroid I have had a hysterectomy due to endometriosis and have to stay away from estrogen because due to high estrogen even after a complete hysterectomy I had to have 3 more surgerey's to remove endometriosis tissue that was regrowing. So I really have to watch anything that could stimulate estrogen so anything with soy is a double no no for me.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

My Dr. showed me this website. I thought I would pass it on to you.
Best of luck!

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/hypothyroidism-000093.htm


Christi


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Great link! I think I will take it in to my doc to discuss why I want him to check my FT3. He may still look at me like I am crazy, but at least this is from a legitimate medical source.
I am a bit confused by the whole goitrogen issue myself. I am a vegetarian, and could not imagine what I would eat if I tried to eliminate them. I also went hyper eating a lot of these foods. Now that I have no thyroid, I am not sure how they can affect me.


----------

